# Soffit receptacles- GFI protection



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

220wire said:


> Do soffit receps (for christmas lights) require gfi protection?
> 
> Looked in 210.8 A and didn't see soffit receps listed as not required to be gfi protected. I thought a while back that there was an exception for anything above 7 1/2' above grade or not being accessible from grade, didn't require gfi protection.


 


*210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for
Personnel.​*FPN: See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection
for personnel on feeders.​*(A) Dwelling Units.​*​​​​All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and
20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in
(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter
protection for personnel.
(1) Bathrooms
(2) Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor
located at or below grade level not intended as habitable
rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas,
and areas of similar use​
(3) Outdoors


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure about the code reference but when I used to install soffet outlets for xmas lights I would install a gfci and a switch/timer at the panel then run the feed to a standard outlet. That way if it trips you just had to go to the panel to reset and not have to get a ladder. Also timers/switches are way more accessible at the panel. Good idea to make them homeruns too cause people tend to try and put about 30 amps of lights on a 20 amp circuit!!


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

De-icing equipment doesn't require a gfci if I remember correctly, again I would have to look that up, its been awhile since I've had to do it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

timchaput69 said:


> de-icing equipment doesn't require a gfci if i remember correctly, again i would have to look that up, its been awhile since i've had to do it.


gfpe...

~cs~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

TimChaput69 said:


> De-icing equipment doesn't require a gfci if I remember correctly, again I would have to look that up, its been awhile since I've had to do it.


Manufacturer may require it


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

In Canada if the receptacle is I think 10 feet above grade it does not require GFCI protection.


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> gfpe...
> 
> ~cs~


what does that mean?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

220wire said:


> what does that mean?


GFCI- ground fault circuit interrupter, trips at 6ma
GFPE- ground fault protection for equipment - trips at 30ma


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Gfep...


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep!! You guys are right just got home and looked it up. Sorry for the Freudian slip and I prostrate myself on the door of the Gods of Electricity!!  Really thanks for the update.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

You can not put the gfci device in the soffit, but the receptacles in the soffit do require gfci protection


----------

